# What shall I do with the pigeon nest on my balcony



## Guest

I found a pair of wild pigeons making a nest at the corner of my balcony. (They have not have any egg yet) I don't want to scare them away. But many people told me that they will bring extra troubles. I was warned that once the babies are there, my balcony would turn into a mess and these pigeons would return every year from then. What shall I do? I really don't want to remove their nest but also worry about my balcony. their nest was made of a lot of sticks and i know it must be a lot of work to build sth like that. I will feel guilty to remove it. 
Can someone tell me more about how long will these pigeons stay and if it would be safe and clean to let them stay?


----------



## pigeonpoo

I'd remove it right now.....you would not believe how much poop two baby pigeons produce!!


----------



## catme1226

Dont know what to do right now. The couple are cute, but they do leave poops.....


----------



## Lovebirds

catme1226 said:


> Dont know what to do right now. The couple are cute, but they do leave poops.....


I think you should remove the nest NOW and rearrange your balcony and discourage the birds from staying. Once eggs are laid and sat on, it's really sort of too late to do anything about it. The pair of birds will move on and start another nest. 
If you let them lay and raise babies, you're looking at 18 to 19 days of them sitting on the eggs and then another 35 to 40 days after the eggs hatch before the youngsters move on and there's no guarantee that they WILL move on.
Get rid of the nest now and save yourself the trouble and mess. 
Now, if you're an animal lover and WANT to watch the process, then get prepared and let nature take it's course.
Don't know about your landlord (if you have one) but it would be a shame for them to tell you the nest and babies have to go a week or two into it all. That would simply be a death sentence for the babies because they are totally dependant on the parents for AT LEAST 30 days or more.


----------



## catme1226

thanks for the advices. I think I will remove the nest now ...I dont have to worry about landlord b/c we own the unit. But I think my parents won't be happy to see birds droppings everywhere on the balcony. 
But I saw people saying that even if you remove the nest, those pigeons will still lay eggs...without a nest. I am afraid that kind of things may happen.


----------



## Skyeking

catme1226 said:


> thanks for the advices. I think I will remove the nest now ...I dont have to worry about landlord b/c we own the unit. But I think my parents won't be happy to see birds droppings everywhere on the balcony.
> But I saw people saying that even if you remove the nest, those pigeons will still lay eggs...without a nest. I am afraid that kind of things may happen.


Just make sure to make the whole area pigeon unfriendly, by removing empty containers or plant pots away from the area you don't want them in, any small cozy area's underneath tables, chairs, away from wind and rain are ideal for them to nest. Keep a daily check on the area, as human traffic will keep them away also, and you can then remove any further attempts at nesting.


----------



## catme1226

It's now too late... the pigeon has already laid an egg.. I was planning to clean the area after dinner outside tonight. When I came back, I realized that it was there...
There is nothing I can do right now. Hope I can keep it clean...


----------

